# Pets Passport to change for the better



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi folks
I have just been on a rally with one of my friends. He is a Vet with DEFRA. During the conversation I mentioned the pets passport and in my opinion some of the overseas vets are not really aware of the requirements for re-entry to the UK

I was pleasantly suprised when he told me that the system will soon be changed and the current required visit to a vet before re-entry will be discontinued. 
DEFRA have been getting a lot of pressure from the EU for harmanisation. They had planned to scrap the current system by the end of 2010 but this has not been possible. However my friend assures me that the rules will be changed and harmonised within the next 18 months. 
It will make things so much easier
Please remember no changes have been made yet!!!!

Stewart


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

That'll be great news if it happens Stewart, We're just in the process of geting a passport for our Lab, Molly - ready for our long term travels later in the year. 

Will be so much less hassle if it comes off, although I think the vets around Calais might not be so happy about it

Cheers

Steve & Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It'll save us 70 euros per trip to get our two cats and a dog done at the vets.

tony


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Does that mean I can stop hiding ours in the shower 8)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That will be good if it happens.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*pet passport*

oooh that would be great if it happens as not only will it save valuable money but time, planning and preparation, it will also be easier to just decide when to come home and where - as not tied to vets and timing with 48hours etc fingers crossed sooner rather than later ....
don't think too many people will be complaining lol

keep in touch with the vet and us! :wink:

( my cousin is a vet with the ministry down in cornwall so i'll give him a call, catch up and casually ask him what he thinks and if he can keep up posted .... :wink: )


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The main problem we have with the Vet visit is that it's not practical to take the dog when we go for a weekend trip to France.

We'd have to take him straight to a vet in Calais as soon as we disembarked from the train/ferry and usually we arrive fairly late on a Friday evening.

Getting rid of the obligatory visit would certainly help us.

Another bone of contention is the Eurotunnel £30 fee for each Dog/Cat/Ferret.
Motorhome and two passengers - £66
Dog - £30 - why so expensive?
Just another rip-off I suppose.

And as for Ferrets - just let them loose as you get to the Tunnel and they come scurrying out the other end by the time you get to France - no problem.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Quoted from the DEFRA website

"5 May 2010 - The European Parliament and Council have agreed the UK’s derogation should be extended by 18 months to 31st December 2011. This means that there will be no change to the current requirements until that time."

Seems that DEFRA are keen to keep things the way they are but our EU chums are just as keen to see things harmonised :roll: 

It would be nice if some of the supposed benefits enjoyed by citizens of the EUssr could filter down to us in the UK.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What is going to happen with the worm and tick treatment? Are they going to trust us to do it or will it be handed over to another body? I have long thought that it could be supervised by any official rather than pay a vet.
Personally, I don't mind how many hoops I have to jump through to keep these islands free of nasty things.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One of the arguements for scrapping the vets visit is you are over worming the dog, plus of course the sceme is abused.

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*pets*



peedee said:


> One of the arguements for scrapping the vets visit is you are over worming the dog, plus of course the sceme is abused.
> 
> peedee


.........agree, the vet. we used to use in Calais(only twice!) just wormed and frontlined the "boys" never ever bothered to check their chip, just completed the doc's, relieved us of 80 euro and that was that. The vet we now use is quite the opposite, charming, efficient professional and always asks if we had a nice holiday and where we had visited. Wouldn't use anyone else now.

curlyboy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Curlyboy, if you don't mind, name, address, phone no. and gps co-ordinates if you have them would be very much appreciated.

I think we must have used the same Calais vet as you, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It couldn't have been Christine Petry, she is so nice ,also reasonable.

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Curlyboy, if you don't mind, name, address, phone no. and gps co-ordinates if you have them would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I think we must have used the same Calais vet as you, Alan.


Erneboy, if you are coming from Spain the vet at Forges les Eaux is excellent, easy drive to Calais next day. If of interest let me know and I will let you have details.

Mike


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Good.

The UK only needs protection from rabies, a contagious disease we don't have.

So we only need to check that pets coming in have a valid rabies injection. 

Not worming, more worming, vet's visits. It just makes money for French vets and life hard for pet owners.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What worries me is that there are some very nasty worms and tick born diseases in Europe that we don't have in this country.
I will continue to worm and treat for ticks while there and before I come home.
Unfortunately there will be those that will not do this and that means before long we will have those diseases endemic in this country. Those that think they are overworming now will find that either they will have to worm regularly or have a very sick dog.

Don't get me wrong I do not think we have to visit a vet before returning but some sort of port official should oversee the administration of the tick and worm treatment. This could be done when the passport and chip are checked. It would not be ideal as the treatment needs 24 hours to take effect but it would be better than nothing.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If anyone would like to see a list of Vets recommened by Motorhome Members then have a look in the 'Member Motorhoming Guides' section of this Forum.

The thread in the Guide section is 'Vets at French Channel Ports'

The downloadable Excel list is at the bottom of the page.

A new updated list of about 60 Vets will be posted in Pdf format on September 1st.

Note from Zeb.
Hope you won't mind me adding this image Keith. A picture makes it easier to find for those members who are new to the forum. :wink:


----------

